# Xbox 360 mic can't hear only talk



## skinder506

I just got a new router and hooked it up to my Xbox 360. I tried to talk to my friends and they could hear me but I could not hear them. Only when I make the settings through the speakers of the tv, I can hear them. The NAT was strict so I opened thinking that was the problem. After the NAT was open, the problem is still happening. My friends send me voice messages and I still cant hear them through the headset. I've tried two different controllers and the same thing happened. My friend said the mic might of short circuited but I don't know how that could of happened. (I did happen to have a fierce lightning storm the night before this happened but I don't think that would connect.)

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Elvenleader3

Hi skinder506, 

Your friend may be right. Have you tried another mic?


----------



## Redeye3323

Like elvenleader3 said, If your friends have their own headsets, ask them if you may borrow it or wait till they come over to check if it's a headset-related or console-related problem


----------



## skinder506

I recently bought a new mic online and I am waiting to see if this one works too.


----------



## Redeye3323

fingers crossed, if it isn't then it is probably a console-related problem unfortunately but we'll see for now


----------



## Elvenleader3

I have good confidence that it is the microphone. What type of microphone is it?The Microsoft version breaks often and I would recommend getting a wireless headset.


----------



## skinder506

This is fact my second headset. My first out of the box headset lasted me almost two years. I bought a new Microsoft headset from gamestop last november and already is broken. The two mics have the same problems. If I twist the "mic connector" around to the right spot, it works again but if it moves, i can no longer hear. I bought a generic headset off of ebay that works with the xbox 360 but it is a full headset(two "earpads" that surround both ears with a mic.) hopefully this will work


----------



## Redeye3323

Good luck with the new headset then and if it's a dud, don't be worried about giving them bad feedback. I should hope your using paypal as a precaution aren't you?


----------



## Elvenleader3

Good idea. I have had my Xbox 360 for about 2 years also. I have had to buy about 4 headsets.


EDIT: Probably a business thing. It breaks so you have to buy more of them.


----------



## skinder506

so after buying a non-microsoft but xbox compatible mic, more weird things happen. This mic works at first but after 30 mins I couldn't talk only hear(ironic I know). Then the mic starts to make loud obnoxious noises to my teammates. Im getting a refund or an exchange for this mic soon.


----------



## Redeye3323

skinder506 said:


> so after buying a non-microsoft but xbox compatible mic, more weird things happen. This mic works at first but after 30 mins I couldn't talk only hear(ironic I know). Then the mic starts to make loud obnoxious noises to my teammates. Im getting a refund or an exchange for this mic soon.


What do you mean by "loud obnoxious noises"?


----------



## skinder506

I personally don't know. My teammates kept screaming at me to unplug the mic because the noise was unbearable. When I ask them to describe it, they just say its loud and gay.
I am guessing that meant static, humming, etc


----------



## Redeye3323

Sounds like static or some sort of rogue transmission.

Most likely a damaged headset (unless you have another microphone close by, sometimes they conflict...)


----------



## UNDEADxHU4L

Elvenleader3 said:


> Good idea. I have had my Xbox 360 for about 2 years also. I have had to buy about 4 headsets.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Probably a business thing. It breaks so you have to buy more of them.


:nono: me to bro right now my xbox mic isnt working only talking *** it was working last night


----------



## deleted082412

Hi Everyone,

%80 of failed mic are not due to there mic itself, they are the connection port. how many time have you dropped your controller while using the mic?

Try to use your same mic with another controller (friends) and see what happens?

Thanks!


----------

